# Update on WA Internet Tobacco Sale Ban/Law



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I know this has been discussed before on Puff so I wanted to throw in this update. I just read a post by Ted at smokingpipes.com on another forum and he informed us that licensed vendors can still ship pipe tobacco to WA! I just wanted to pass this along to any BOTL in WA who want to order online. From reading the text of the law online it seemed like a total ban. I'd contact Ted Swearingen either here or at smokingpipes.com for more information.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, that's great news. I admit I felt bad for Washington residents being deprived of good baccy.

Thanks for spreading the word!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Good Stuff!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

If for some reason you still can't get it from a vendor you prefer I can be the WA connection down here in Oregon... I make it to the Portland / Vancouver area bi-weekly at the very least. Thanks for the update John!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

So who_ is_ banned from shipping tobacco into Washington? Is it just regular people? As in 'no trades'?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a good question. Hopefully Ted will pop in to this thread and let us know. I just did a web search and everything I can find says it is illegal to ship anything except cigars. I also noticed that The Tobacco Barn in California says it can only ship cigars to Washington. Perhaps there is some sort of special license a vendor must obtain?

To clarify, I had posted this on the other forum in response to a question from a guy in England who wanted to ship tobacco to a friend in the US:

"The only place where it is illegal to ship pipe tobacco in the US is to the State of Washington which passed a State law prohibiting it. It's a felony there. There is no Federal law (yet.)

Ted replied:

"Licensed retailers and wholesalers can still ship tobacco to Washington, however."


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

For those who may wish to bomb someone in WA, keep in mind it takes a _search warrant_ to open and search first class mail.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Aw, it's not like we were going to pay attention to the law or anything...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oops! I mean of course, we are! Nothing to see here...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

They could repackage at the factory. The wording would change from "pipe tobacco" to "cigar filler, wrapper not included" or some such. Ain't that how RYO was changed to "pipe tobacco"? ; )


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the 411 John. When I was looking for Anny Kake last year I checked with P&C and they stated they could not ship pipe tobacco to WA. Maybe this has changed? :dunno:


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

SmokinTaz if you do 1 GIANT order I can receive it and meet you around Seattle or something.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I have to wonder if my beloved ropes could get through. They being more cigar like in appearance, and also as doubling as chewing baccy.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

We will continue to ship to Washington state until the Federal Government, USPS, or UPS tells us we can't. I can't speak to the way other web retailers are doing business, but this is our attitude at Smokingpipes.com


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

tedswearingen said:


> We will continue to ship to Washington state until the Federal Government, USPS, or UPS tells us we can't. I can't speak to the way other web retailers are doing business, but this is our attitude at Smokingpipes.com


Way to go smokingpipes.com!


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

I may, or may not, have just placed an order for 2lbs based on this post alone. Ted, you are a wonderful man!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

tedswearingen said:


> We will continue to ship to Washington state until the Federal Government, USPS, or UPS tells us we can't.


Well put, Ted! Apparently the meaning of the phrase 'interstate commerce' hasn't quite made it to Washington...


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

tedswearingen said:


> We will continue to ship to Washington state until the Federal Government, USPS, or UPS tells us we can't. I can't speak to the way other web retailers are doing business, but this is our attitude at Smokingpipes.com


Thank you Ted and smokingpipes.com. I must say it's hard being a newbie pipe smoker in Washington. I feel as if I should be writing my congressman right now!!! Too bad they are probably too busy smoking cigars to read any letter that I write!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

tedswearingen said:


> We will continue to ship to Washington state until the Federal Government, USPS, or UPS tells us we can't. I can't speak to the way other web retailers are doing business, but this is our attitude at Smokingpipes.com


That's the spirit. :tu


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Great to hear Indigo, and great to see a retailer back up what they say!

I may not have made many orders online, but I'm glad the couple times I have have been through smokingpipes.com. Oh, and WA is also the only state where it's illegal to play online poker for money. Queen Gregoire can kiss my ass (she may not have been the force behind it, but I'm sure she didn't go against it).


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Jivey said:


> SmokinTaz if you do 1 GIANT order I can receive it and meet you around Seattle or something.


 Thanks Jesse, I'll keep this in mind.


----------

